# Adding a sud and amp



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you already have the amp and subs?

No splicing is required if you get the PAC AA-GM44 for $33.25 
The PAC AA-GM44 plugs directly in between the factory harness and the radio which will give you 4 RCA outputs. 

You will also need a dash removal trim tool (or tool kit), any automotive store should have them but PEP BOYS is your best bet.
The PAC is kind of big and you will need to install towards the right of the radio, there is an opening inside right above glove box compartment that will give you plenty of room.

You can then run the RCA wiring down the Passenger side center console, around to the front of the foot well, and then tuck along the door trims and to the trunk.

I'm a noob at car audio, and if I could do all that, anyone can do it too.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What is your sub and amp of choice? Or do you already have them?


----------



## tim1 (May 12, 2013)

I already have a sub and amp, I removed them from my Jetta when I trade it in on this Cruze. I also have something that allows you to connect directly to an existing speaker to hook up the amp and subs. So I am ready to run the power and remote lines to the trunk, just trying to find out if there are factory speaker wires behind one of the panels in the trunk and what color wires are for the rear deck speakers.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The closest audio wiring near the trunk would be the rear doors speakers.


----------



## tim1 (May 12, 2013)

Do you have any idea what colors they mght be?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

No Idea, this is why the PAC is worth the money. Just plug it in and forget about it. And then you get 4 RCA channels ; Left front, right front, rear left , rear right. 
This retains my ability to control the Fader and Balance adjustments right from my 7" Touchscreen. (can turn the bass on my subwoofer up or down with fader)


----------



## tim1 (May 12, 2013)

Well the car should be back in town very late tonight. So either tomorrow or Wed. I will start pulling apart the read door to ID the speaker wire colors and then splice into them and run them into the trunk area.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Right Rear will be white(+) blue/black(-) or brown/white(+) - blue/black(-) 
Left rear will be green(+) green/black(-) or greenblack(+) brown/purple(-) 

hint look for the twisted pair. 

If you have the pioneer system look up at your rear deck (L)blue/gry(+) gree/black(-) (R)green/purple(+) gry/black(-)


----------

